# Service power steering message clutch sticking



## Nor*Cal Cruze (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey folks, I'm driving to the gym early this morning and my clutch stays engaged. Stuck to the ground type stuck. So I reach down to pull it out. Shouldn't have to do that. I pull over and turn off the car. Now I can't pull the clutch out to start it. I'm unable to pump it, it just stays in. It finally comes out enough to push in yet I can't get into first. After looking like a newbe to stick shift I finally get in gear. I can't go past first so I'm running red lights because I'd presume it won't stop and go seeing as I need the clutch to do so. I drive down a long street and the car wants to allow me to shift. So I get 2nd, 3rd and 4th. Turn down my street, get to the light and I stop. It shuts off, when I try and start it back up I get this message. I fought for two light cycles. Now I'm waiting for the stealership to open and see if they'll take my car and figure it out. I'm still within warranty. 3yr 36k mi. It's a 2nd gen 16 at 24k miles. 

Please help.


----------

